# 2006 Specialized Allez Compact, worth it?



## harman.khinda (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi! first post. my car has been in the body shop for over a month and have been getting a bit obsessive about bikes. I dig the Allez for the price point and style.

Is it worth driving 2.5 hours for? 
58cm - 22" Specialized Allez Comp (18-speed) fits 5'10" - 6'1"

alternatively this trek 1.1 2011 is much closer: TREK ALPHA MENS ROAD BIKE 58CM:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like a 2001 Allez Comp. Like most CL bikes, overpriced with the requisite dose of marketing BS by the seller.

2001 Specialized Allez A1 Comp - BikePedia

Personally, not a bike I'd drive a distance to check out.

The model year of the Trek checks out. The MSRP appears to be just under $700, so (IMO) overpriced given it's going on 3 years old with no warranty. Like most sellers, this one wants to recoup part of the price paid for upgrades (pedals).

If you think it fits, might be worth a look, but I wouldn't go near that $600 for an offer.


----------



## harman.khinda (Aug 10, 2013)

thanks.
i found this one as well for a 2011 allez: 2011 Specialozed Sport Comp Allez

and the seller says he thinks it's a 2005 ciocc: 58cm italian Ciocc alumino road bike with ultegra mavic

thanks for the help


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

harman.khinda said:


> thanks.
> i found this one as well for a 2011 allez: 2011 Specialozed Sport Comp Allez
> 
> and the seller says he thinks it's a 2005 ciocc: 58cm italian Ciocc alumino road bike with ultegra mavic
> ...


The Allez checks out. I can see why the seller is saying no low balling. At $600, he's set the stage for negotiating. I'm guessing he's thinking $500-$550, so he's in the ball park.

2011 Specialized Allez Sport Compact - BikePedia

If you think it'll fit, given VG condition, the Allez may be worth a look.

I'm really not up on Ciocc, but the headset looks to be non-integrated, dating the bike to (maybe?) 2000 +/-. If correct, $560 for a 10+ year old alu frame is high. The rest of the bike doesn't warrant that price, IMO.


----------

